
Amazon achieved a market value of $1B,000 - doppp
https://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2018/09/amazon-achieved-a-market-value-of-1000000000000/
======
Tomte
Is that notation really in use? It looks very, very strange.

~~~
doppp
Hmmm that's weird. Someone edited the title because I submitted it as is.

